# 2011 E93 Stock Radio: What is it?



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, the trend has been to b*tch of about BMW's cost-cutting, especially in the area of the radio. I ordered an E93 for ED, and my CA could give me zilch as far as info on what the stock radio will be comprised of. I think it's been confirmed that the E90-92's haved deleted separate amps and subs.
I have an '07 335i with L7, and to be honest, I'm not that enamoured with it, especially as an $875 add. However, if the stock radio sux, and it difficult to upgrade, I may have to go running back to my CA to wring a few more euros out of my ever-thinning budget.
Can anyone confirm what it is, does it suck, can it be upgraded?

TIA,
Joel


----------



## MichTa73 (Aug 24, 2007)

My CA told me I didn't need L7 because I won't be able to hear it with the top down anyways. Living in Seattle, I expect my top will be up more times than yours so I went with L7.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, there was so much bad press about the stock radio, I ended up going with the HK upgrade. Verts are meant to be able to crank tunes, hopefully I'll be pleased with the decision.
Cheers.
Joel


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

I can't tell you what's been taken out for 2011, but I got the upgraded radio on my 09 E93 and have been very happy with it. obviously at higher speeds with the top down there is wind noise, but I completely expect it. worthwhile expense for me.


----------



## ctuna (Jan 21, 2010)

*Here is a link to the Specs on the three systems*

http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=350502&d=1266451970
The system without the amplifier is what you get now.
Best links for Mods can be found at http://www.e90post.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=27
Logic 7 seems like a good deal if you want a good system at a reasonable price without messing with the car
Also I wouldn't take advice from most salesman though I wouldn't see why they wouldn't want to sell you as
many options as possible, unless they had something they had to push.


----------

